# Filtro pasa bajos



## fabry_nirvana

holas necesito un filtro pasa bajos para un amplificador q hice... soy principiante en la electronica y he escuchado que se puede utilizar el LM741 para hace este filtro

si alguien puede hacerme el favor de pasarme el circuito electrico y el diseño (pcb)


desde ya muchas gracias


Fabrizio


----------



## JV

http://www.electronica2000.net/curso_elec/leccion65.htm

http://www.sabelotodo.org/electrotecnia/circuitampop.html

Google provee: http://www.google.com.ar/search?hl=es&q=filtro+pasa+bajo+741&btnG=Buscar&meta=lr=lang_es

Saludos..


----------



## Fogonazo

Aqui tienes algo


----------



## kevinch3

Uh, yo tambien andaba buscando uno de esos.. pero nadie lo tiene en PCB? porfavor.. no es de vago.. es que no me quiero mandar cualquiera!
Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo

En esta pagina tienes la PCB del esquema que postee antes
Es un circuito pasabajos con corte a 200Hz, 12db/Octava
Incluye una etapa de potencia que no es necesario incluir, tienes el esquema y el impreso.

El idioma es un tanto extraño, pero se entienden los esquemas a la perfeccion.

http://www.chrudim2000.cz/tuning/interier/in_zesilovac.html


----------



## maxep

EI FOGONAZO tengo un problema con ese esquema lop tengo andadno 5 min.. y empieza  asaturar hace plaplalpappa aunque no le mande una señal de audio.. solo conecto el cable rca y hace plaplalplpa... satura mal..
q puedo hacer? tengo entencdiod q ese esquema tmb amplifica las señales bajas.. no solo las deja pasar...


----------



## Fogonazo

Ese ruido es caracteristico de una malla de retorno mal diseñada o pobre.
En castellano se te cuela una oscilacion por el negativo y/o positivo de la alimentacion de 12VCC.

Intenta conectar el -VCC directo al la pata del integrado lo mas cerca que puedas de este, igualmente con el +

El - de la señal de audio se tomara tambien directo al integrado.

El cable de alimentacion debe ser lo mas grueso que puedas colocar (El + y el -)

La fuente que usas cual es ?

Lo tienes armado en caja o esta suelto ?


----------



## maxep

uso una fiente de pc para alimentar... y la placa es la de burky. el sueco.. esta armado en un gabinete plastico...


----------



## Fogonazo

Primero cambia los cables de conexión de + y - directos al integrado. Que no sean menores a 1 mm2 de seccion.
Si el ruido continua agrega otro capacitor de filtro cerca del integrado (4700uF * 25V) entre el + y el -


----------



## maxep

mira la placa cuando la temrine me andubo bien por 5 min.dsps empezo con este problema.. no se que puede ser... el problema viene con el controla de ganancia.. cuando subo la ganancia hace palpalpalpalpla .ahora si yo no le conecto ninguna señal en la entrada no lo hace por mas que suba la ganancia al 100por 100...  aho yo conecto la señal entrada.. pongo mute.. sin sonido y cuando subo la ganancia hace el ruido este muy fuerte . que puede der? los cables de alimantacion son gruesos.. y sigue gual
otra cosa apenas toco el positivo de entrad d señal hace el tiico hummmmmmmm muy fuerte.
ademas... cuando lo preubo en casa con la fuente atx y un mp3 no lo hace .en cambio si lo conecto a la pc. con el mismo cable y todo lo hace... y en el auto..con un supresor d ruidos en la entrada de 12v.  lo hace todo el tiempo apensa predno el amplificador,...


----------



## Fogonazo

El consumo del integrado produce sobre los conductores (Circuito impreso o cables ) una pequeña caida de tension, si esta se realimenta a la entrada del integrado, este entra en oscilacion de baja frecuencia (plo plop plop o algo parecido)

Luego de colocar los cables de + y -  cerca del integrado, del mismo punto donde soldaste el - suelda el GND de tu fuente de sonido.


----------



## maxep

ya lo hice y sigue igual...te ceunto antes cuando tenia capacitores ceramicos no lo hacia.. pero dsps de estar una hora usandolo dejo de amplificar sonido.. cambie los capacitores por poliester y ahora tiene este problema. cambie los tl y sigue igual


----------



## lobo zea

saludos a todos, alguien sabe donde puedo encontrar un diagrama para un filtro pasa bajos de cuarto orden con  una frecuencia de 1Khz?
gracias.


----------



## mabauti

bajate el FILTERPRO es gratis


----------



## maxep

fogonazo.. despues de un rato de andar midiendo... vi que el problema no es la potencia.. ya que cunado la conecto en casa a la pc no hace el ruido ese.. en cambio en el auto conectado al stereop si(y si conecto en ves del stereo un mp3 tampoco lo hace).o sea es el estereo.. se filtra una señal como una latencia q hace que vibre el sub una especie de rbbrhuh.algo raro..
que puedo revisar?
mis tereo es un dti 3130


----------



## //pollo//

hola maxep!
sabes que un amigo mio tenia ese mismo problema cuando conecto una potencia crown a su estereo, me dijo que se le escuchaban ruidos raros en el sub, algo asi como zumbidos a algo asi y le dijeron que le tenia que poner un filtro al cable rca que va hacia la potencia, me dijo que ese filtro lo venden en cualquier casa de electronica, y con eso se le fueron todos los ruidos raros que habian en el sub.tendrias que averiguar bien sobre ese filtro, quiza te pueda servir, ,yo cuando vea a mi amigo le voy a preguntar las caracteristicas del filtro.

nos vemos!

saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo

Es lo mismo que te comente antes, tu tienes "Algo" que consume y esta conectado a travez de un cable que tiene resistencia, cable que tambien conduce la señal de audio de entrada (GND), cuando tu potencia consume genera sobre el cable de GND (Maza, tierra, neutro) una pequeña caida de tension, que se realimenta como señal de audio a tu etapa de salida.

Tienes que buscar de unir todas las tierras de tu equipo de sonido en un solo punto para evitar la aparicion de tensiones diferenciales entre el stereo y la potencia, busca información de la conexión de tierras en estrella.

En tu caso, busca la conexión de tierra del stereo y en el mismo punto tomas la tierra de tu potencia, el cable de alimentacion a tu potencia lo mas corto posible
La conexión de GND de la señal de audio no la conectes, si empleas cable blindado, lo conectas solo en el extremo que va a la potencia y el otro extremos de la malla lo dejas sin conexión (Solo conectas el vivo de la señal de audio).


----------



## //pollo//

hola amigos!paso para contarles que tengo un problema de ruidos con un amplificador, este amplificador lo monte en una camioneta diesel, el problema es que se filtran ruidos del motor pero no por la alimentacion sino por los rca, primero pense que era problema del filtro pasabajos pero no es, es un zumbidito que se hace notar mucho y que se siente un poko mas cuando uno acelera la camioneta, incluso con el amplificador a max potencia(un tda1562)se sigue notando, alguien tiene alguna recomendacion para darme o decirme que puedo hacer en este caso?revise el alternador pero tampoco es, puede que sea el estereo el que deje pasar esos ruidos por el rca?

nos vemos!

saludos!


----------



## jose_flash

este filtro valdria pero en vez de un 741 un tl071 ?


----------



## jose_flash

bueno no .....mirad como quedaria el pre+filtro para el woofer y el  2052 en mono..con lm741 y tl072 

los pres de la salida del filtro y del 2052 tiene los valores puestos pero el filtro no..


----------



## juanma

jose_flash dijo:
			
		

> este filtro valdria pero en vez de un 741 un tl071 ?



Jose, tenes las ecuaciones de ese filtro Butterworth?
Necesitaria aumentar la frecuencia de corte de este circuito.
P2a y P2b quedan en 10k. Que valores de C2/C3 y C4/C5 tendtria que usar para realizar el corte en 3000 o 5000Hz? Es decir, que el corte varie entre 5000Hz - 300Hz.

Saludos!


----------



## jose_flash

http://www.monografias.com/trabajos28/filtros/filtros.shtml


ese es el enlace yo quiero que la frecuencia de corte sea 150 hz ( 0-150hz) pero no se nada de eso no entiendo ,ups..


----------



## jose_flash

cual es la frecuencia de un bombo de bateria ? 150 hz? o mas?

quiero hacer el filtro para que paso los bajos pero quiero que tembien un bomob de bateria ya que yo escucho metal y me gustaria que el doble pedal saliese por el woofer .. si sabeis mas o menos decidmela y si sabeis los valores que le tengo que dar a las r ,c,rf,etc..para que frec. de corte sea 150 o la que sea de un bombo decidmelo..


----------



## jeteur87

necesitas un filtro unicamente pasa bajos con fc de 150 Hz?


----------



## jose_flash

sii..pero no el filtro lo postee en la pagina 2 necesito los valores


----------



## mauricioh

Hola! pollo me podes explicar sobre este filtro pasabajos? creo que vos lo posteaste..... Queria saber si anda je! y con que voltage se alimenta? ademas de las conexiones y queria saber si es estereo o hay que hacer dos para que se estereo? Yo quiero poner en dos amplificador que arme con los TDA1562Q y conectar con los woofer que te mostre en el otro post! saludos y gracias


----------



## antonio hernandez

hola, fabrizio te mando este diagrama, esperando que te sirva ya lo arme y funciona bien, los valores de los componentes son:

R1,R3 = 1K5
R2     = 330R
R4,R5 = 12K
R6    = 620R
VR1  = 20K
VR2  = 100K
C1,C2 = 33MF 100V electrolitico
C3,C4,C5 = 0.1J1OO


----------



## TRUERMS

Hola foreros. 
Respondiendo,jose-flash soy baterista hace 6 años y te puedo responder lo siguiente, las frecuencias del bombo pueden variar bastante dependiendo de que tipo de música escuches, como los bombos de JAZZ que son muy profundos alrededor de 45 y 70 Hz o los del metal que son mas altos dado a la velocidad, dado que si fueran mas bajos nada se entendería. Pero deberías probar con una frecuencia de corte inferior de 35 Hz y un corte superior de 200 Hz.
Espero Haberte ayudado. Adiós


----------



## bocha80

antonio hernandez dijo:


> hola, fabrizio te mando este diagrama, esperando que te sirva ya lo arme y funciona bien, los valores de los componentes son:
> 
> R1,R3 = 1K5
> R2     = 330R
> R4,R5 = 12K
> R6    = 620R
> VR1  = 20K
> VR2  = 100K
> C1,C2 = 33MF 100V electrolitico
> C3,C4,C5 = 0.1J1OO



donde esta el dagrama??...


----------



## eloso

Fogonazo dijo:


> En esta pagina tienes la PCB del esquema que postee antes
> Es un circuito pasabajos con corte a 200Hz, 12db/Octava
> Incluye una etapa de potencia que no es necesario incluir, tienes el esquema y el impreso.
> 
> El idioma es un tanto extraño, pero se entienden los esquemas a la perfeccion.
> 
> http://www.chrudim2000.cz/tuning/interier/in_zesilovac.html


 

este pasabajos saca la señal en mono?
como consigo sacar la señal en estereo?
tengo que hacer 2 de este cacharro para obtener el sonido estereo?
encaso de hacer2 de este cacharro tengo que usar una fuente de alimentacion para cada uno o puedo usar solo uno?


----------



## guarod

saludos, a todos los del foro.. quiero saber si alguno me puede facilitar un esquema de un filtro pasa bajos, pero que trabaje con integrado 4558, o el NE5532,, por que todos los que e conseguido, trabajan con TL071, y este integrado no lo consigo en mi localidad, es muy dificir conseguirlo por aca donde vivo... es que estoy aciendo el amplificador de 400w de ladelac,, y lo quiero utilizar para que me reviente 2 bajos de 600w de 12" que tengo... se los agradesco,,.... saludos....


----------



## pipa09

guarod dijo:


> saludos, a todos los del foro.. quiero saber si alguno me puede facilitar un esquema de un filtro pasa bajos, pero que trabaje con integrado 4558, o el NE5532,, por que todos los que e conseguido, trabajan con TL071, y este integrado no lo consigo en mi localidad, es muy dificir conseguirlo por aca donde vivo... es que estoy aciendo el amplificador de 400w de ladelac,, y lo quiero utilizar para que me reviente 2 bajos de 600w de 12" que tengo... se los agradesco,,.... saludos....


 

Solo deberias modificar las conexiones, pero si no lo queres hacer, aca te dejo uno que funciona bien.

En el circuito figura el TL072, pero es reemplazable pin a pin con el 4558.

Ver el archivo adjunto 44184


----------



## Fogonazo

pipa09 dijo:


> Solo deberias modificar las conexiones,......


No hace falta que cada vez que mencionas ese filtro subas *Todos* los archivos, puedes hacer un Link a otra de las direcciones donde los publicaste


----------



## pipa09

Fogonazo dijo:


> No hace falta que cada vez que mencionas ese filtro subas *Todos* los archivos, puedes hacer un Link a otra de las direcciones donde los publicaste


 

Ok, recibido el consejo!


----------



## mendek

Un pequeño aporte compañeros, es con el LM833, 100% probado y funcionando perfectamente.


----------



## daormo

Deberias de utilizar el programa FILTERLAB de MICROCHIP 
http://www.microchip.com/stellent/idcplg?IdcService=SS_GET_PAGE&nodeId=1406&dDocName=en010007

Con ese programa tu puedes crear filtro pasabajos, pasaaltos, pasabandas........ Puedes indicar los valores limites que tu quieras que tenga el filtro, los valores de atenuacion y el tipo de filtro que deseas usar (de las configuraciones mas usadas).

Te da la posibildad para que observes el diagrama de bode del circuito y que puedas ver el circuito como tal con todos los valores de resistencia y capacitancia apropiados para obtener la respuesta que tu esperabas......... QUE MAS SE PUEDE PEDIR A LA VIDA ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡

Nota: Como amplificador operacional puedes usar el LM741


----------



## trivicell

Fogonazo dijo:


> Aqui tienes algo



colega me puede ayudar con un pasa bajo de potencia esque el que subio no lo entiendo casi asi me puede ayudar con un pcb para  hacerlo


----------

